# Best place to look for multinational company jobs?



## NAE

I recently resigned from my job and was wondering what the best place is to look for a job [executive assistant] in a multinational company in Cairo, Egypt.

My native language is English [British] and I speak Egyptian Arabic, and have 2 years experience working as an executive assistant to a CEO of a company.

I have tried Bayt and the American Chamber of Commerce in Egypt site with no luck at all.

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## bitbytes

what kind of jobs are you looking for?teaching an option?


----------



## NAE

bitbytes said:


> what kind of jobs are you looking for?teaching an option?


Well I'm not looking for a teaching job, although I know that may be easier to find!

I'm thinking something along what I have been doing for the past 2 years [executive assistant to CEO] or in Public Relations.

I just really don't know where to look, I feel like there are not many options or maybe I'm just not looking in the right places.

Thanks!


----------



## helloegypt

Have you looked at all the international companies that are located in Smart Village?
You have
Microsoft
Nokia Siemens
Alcatel-Lucent
Huawei
.... and many others.....
I hope it helps


----------



## MaidenScotland

Where do you live, I know of a job going in the 6 October city but they want someone who lives there.


----------



## NAE

MaidenScotland said:


> Where do you live, I know of a job going in the 6 October city but they want someone who lives there.


I live in Heliopolis


----------



## GM1

snip


----------



## Jack.Ishac

and theres a choueifat school 6 October and Katamiya and they have Living apartments for teachers ......check its member of SABIS


----------

